
FuzzCon Europe 2020 – Live Stream - mischa_u
https://youtu.be/BftK0NfAhYA
======
aaron695
Cool, I was pissed for this originally you couldn't use gmail to sign up!

What was with that? Now they only seem to have "42 watching".

Maybe there's another stream for people who got the free tickets.

~~~
mischa_u
This is the backup stream; the main event stream seems to have ~500 viewers
and pretty active discussion in the sidebar.

------
mischa_u
Part two: [https://youtu.be/z85myMjRvrI](https://youtu.be/z85myMjRvrI)

